# אסור היה לך



## cfu507

Hi, how would you say אסור היה לך in English?

You shouldn't have or you mustn't have? For example: אסור היה לך לחצות את הכביש באדום


----------



## Ohry

Well you pretty much said it...but you could also say, 

"You're not allowed to cross the street....."

hope that helps


----------



## elroy

Ohry said:


> "You're not allowed to cross the street....."


 That's not right, because it's in the present tense.  It should be "you *weren't*...".


----------



## Nunty

But it could also be _shouldn't have_.

Paloni: You're in the hospital with a broken leg and a concussion? What happened?
Almoni: I got hit by a car.
Paloni: How did that happen?
Almoni: I was crossing the street. The light was red, but I thought I had enough time to get across.
Paloni: Idiot! You shouldn't have crossed the street on a red light!

In this case "not allowed" would not fit.

I think the problem is that אסור is stronger than that, but I don't think that we use the stronger expression in English in the same way as in Hebrew.


----------



## Ohry

Well thats true, but when i hear the word Asor, I do think of not Allowed, because to me Shouldnt Have....is not the exact translation...but i guess it cant be excat in every case.


----------



## Miss Matty Jenkyns

אסור = forbidden
"should not"  implies a choice -  to do that which is forbidden or to choose an unsuccessful course of action.


----------



## Ohry

Ha! thats exactly how i would explain "should Not" i just couldnt get my mind around it! but yes


----------



## cfu507

Thank you,
As far as I understand, when I don't mean forbidden by the law, I can say _shouldn't have_. For example, you shouldn't have talked with her; when she starts talking, she never stops (in Hebrew I would say אסור היה לך לדבר איתה which means לא הית צריכה לדבר איתה). Is that correct?


----------



## Miss Matty Jenkyns

Hi cfu207 - 
maybe this will help:
"You should'nt have talked to the neighbour, she gossips."
לא היית צריכה לדבר עם השכנה,היא מרכלת 
I think this is better than אסור לך לדבר in this instance.


----------

